# Installation Windows 10 très lent mac pro 3.1



## Zalondras (12 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour

voice ma configuration
MAC PRO 3.1, modele A1186 (indiqué au dos de la tour)
2 processeur 2.8 quadcore,
64 Giga de ram 667mhz
1 ssd 256g
1 hd 1 To
2 hd 500go
carte graphique ati 5970

j'ai tout essayer pour l'installation de windows 10 afin de profiter des jeux que j'avais sur PC.

Mon souci est le suivant lors de l'installation via Bootcamp tout se passé bien jusqu'au démarrage de l'installation de windows le processus est très lent plus 1h30 avant selection de la partition.

puis j'ai abandonné au bout de 14:00 d'installation n'avait toujours pas fini.

J'ai également le meme souci avec les versions windows 7, 8.1

tous originaux.

merci pour votre aide


----------



## Aceth (16 Mai 2020)

Bonjour! Je viens de passer des heures à chercher le problème.

Trop de Ram pour windows. 

C'est très bête mais pour installer j'ai enlevé mes 64go pour en utiliser que 2go.

Pour info c'était pour l'install de Windows 7. J'espère pouvoir rebalancer les 64 go de Ram avec Windows 10.

Du bon temps à vous!


----------

